# living and studying in thailand



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

hey people, im planning on taking a year or two to study in thailand and am wundering how anybody pays to live there while on education visa. i read you could not work on an education visa. do you survive off a student loan or do you have an income coming in while your studying abroad? any comments would be much appreciated. just not exactly sure how to go about it. thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Self-funded; no student loan options.
And work is a definite 'no' - as with a Tourist Visa, being caught working outside the conditions of your visa is an offence.
There are however many stories of people working and 'getting away with it' - commonly for private language institutes in larger cities. Quite a risk. 

See also: 

Tourist Visas
and
Restricted occupations for foreigners in Thailand


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks song si, i appreciate the info


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

bgwhynot said:


> hey people, im planning on taking a year or two to study in thailand and am wundering how anybody pays to live there while on education visa. i read you could not work on an education visa. do you survive off a student loan or do you have an income coming in while your studying abroad? any comments would be much appreciated. just not exactly sure how to go about it. thanks


Work in Canada and save up before going to Thailand. That's your best option.


----------

